# Komamura bleach captain Fox or wolf?



## Silvermoondragon (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey my friend and I have been arguing this subject a lot. So which is he?


----------



## Loke (Aug 2, 2008)

Id say fox since he looks like a fox.


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 2, 2008)

...and what are we talking about? Sounds like....BACON!


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd say fox, that's definitely what he looks like.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 2, 2008)

You know, i thought he was a Wolf at first but i think he's a Folf if anything.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, he is just a freakin' massive fox. But no-one cares, because Zaraki is better.





SpaderG said:


> ...and what are we talking about? Sounds like....BACON!



Yes. Yes it is!


----------



## Kano (Aug 2, 2008)

I honestly don't know, I thought wolf at first but now I'm leaning towards fox xD


----------



## Lukar (Aug 4, 2008)

He's definitely a fox. xD


----------



## DJDarkViper (Aug 4, 2008)

my vote goes to Fox. I dunno, the thought of a wolf never struck me when i saw him without the mask lol


----------



## Kama (Aug 4, 2008)

wqrqeq


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say a fox because they fucking say that he's a fox in the show.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'd say a fox because they fucking say that he's a fox in the show.



That would make sense.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 5, 2008)

fox as they are a big part of japanese folk lore...and i am not sure if there are or ever was wolves in japan


----------



## Silvermoondragon (Mar 13, 2009)

Indeed it makes sense very good point.

so most say he's a fox thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 13, 2009)

Is it not obvious that Komamura has the head of a _fox_?  That should be end of discussion.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2009)

Fox.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought he looked more like a Shiba Inu. 






Shiba Inu (looks kind of like a husky)







Sajin


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 13, 2009)

He is a Mixture of Wolf and Fox. Zaraki says it a lot calling hima "Wolf fox bastard" or something.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 13, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I thought he looked more like a Shiba Inu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite possible.


----------



## akamaru4all (Apr 4, 2009)

i say fox, his colorations are fox-like


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 4, 2009)

Fox...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol dead topic.


----------

